# Ruger LCP, round in chamber?



## Mik (Apr 2, 2009)

What's the opinions of carrying the LCP (of course only the modified or serial number 371 xxxx ones) with a round in the chamber? I don't plan on dropping it, but who does.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If it's a carry weapon then you should be able to carry it chambered. If that makes you uncomfortable then I would stop carrying or get another weapon.

Not trying to be mean or anything. Just an empty chamber is just another empty gun. And those will get a man killed.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

The only safety that really works is the one between your ears.

I carry with one in the chamber all the time.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Agreed. In the chamber is the way to carry the LCP. Could you imagine being in a nasty situation and having to rack that damned stiff slide before the [email protected]#$ hits the fan?!


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

just get a snub nose hamerless .357mag and carry 5 in the chamber  just a thought


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, I had some of the same thoughts when I got mine. You might be interested to see the overwhelming support that Ruger recieved from the folks on here when I asked a similar question: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18110. And, I'm convinced - I carry mine everyday with a round in the pipe with no reservations.



Pistolero said:


> ...having to rack that damned stiff slide...


Good. I thought it was just me. :mrgreen:


----------

